# FOBs



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's with these FOBs?

Never heard of them; I live a sheltered life I guess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwBfK9_c ... re=related


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's getting too complicated here, I'm moving to New Zealand. 

BTW, they say it's nice in January there. *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are crazy. Why would you want it to come off your arrow when you hit your game ? You will lose more arrows that way.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

ya thats a crazy idea. They look like they do work well, but what i got out of the video is there made for pass through shots. wich i dont care for and would rather have the arrow stay in the animal. (my opinion) 
plus you have to have a drop away arrow rest to use them!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> ......................................but what i got out of the video is there made for pass through shots. wich i dont care for and would rather have the arrow stay in the animal. (my opinion).................................
> 
> yes, FOBs are weird, interesting.
> 
> I'll take a pass-thru always. The more blood vessle damage, the better. IMHO


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob!
true, does do good vessel damage but ever scence i got my first cow with my bow i would rather the arrow stay in. reason being for me is that cow, with ever step she took it jerked the arrow back and forth. it would of killed her any way, but with the jerking motion back and forth it literaly chopped up every bit of her vitals!! there was no heart left it was in about 20 pieces and the one lung was shreded and the other sliced twice. she only went fourty yard.
and yes the arrow did break after she ran about five steps but it shure put her down in a hurry!! thats way i like the arrow to stay in! 
but like you said for tracking purposes, pass throughs are better!!


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob!
true, does do good vessel damage but ever scence i got my first cow with my bow i would rather the arrow stay in. reason being for my first cow, with ever step she took it jerked the arrow back and forth. it would of killed her any way, but with the jerking motion back and forth it literaly chopped up every bit of her vitals!! there was no heart left it was in about 20 pieces and the one lung was shreded and the other sliced twice. she only went fourty yard.
and yes the arrow did break after she ran about five steps but it shure put her down in a hurry!! thats way i like the arrow to stay in! 
but like you said for tracking purposes, pass throughs are better!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> wyogoob!
> true, does do good vessel damage but ever scence i got my first cow with my bow i would rather the arrow stay in. reason being for my first cow, with ever step she took it jerked the arrow back and forth. it would of killed her any way, but with the jerking motion back and forth it literaly chopped up every bit of her vitals!! there was no heart left it was in about 20 pieces and the one lung was shreded and the other sliced twice. she only went fourty yard.
> and yes the arrow did break after she ran about five steps but it shure put her down in a hurry!! thats way i like the arrow to stay in!................................................!!


Yuck!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Goofy - yes. But a lucky man can get rich off a goofy idea.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> wyogoob!
> true, does do good vessel damage but ever scence i got my first cow with my bow i would rather the arrow stay in. reason being for my first cow, with ever step she took it jerked the arrow back and forth. it would of killed her any way, but with the jerking motion back and forth it literaly chopped up every bit of her vitals!! there was no heart left it was in about 20 pieces and the one lung was shreded and the other sliced twice. she only went fourty yard.
> and yes the arrow did break after she ran about five steps but it shure put her down in a hurry!! thats way i like the arrow to stay in!
> but like you said for tracking purposes, pass throughs are better!!


I'll take a double lung complete pass through EVERY time.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

both ways will get the job done, im just saying i would rather the arrow stay in the animal.
its not like i'm going to complain one bit if my arrow passes through the animal!!
i guess i just like to make a mess of things! :lol: !
another yucky one for wyogoob!


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

My neighbor bought a dozen and gave me one. I will try and shoot it this week and give my opinion. His arrows shot very nice with the FOB. He said the purpose of the FOB falling off on impact is to mark the intitial spot of penetration, which IMO opinion has some merit. I was surpirsed that they were not any noisier than vanes, and that it is extremely easy to watch arrow flight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> My neighbor bought a dozen and gave me one. I will try and shoot it this week and give my opinion. His arrows shot very nice with the FOB. He said the purpose of the FOB falling off on impact is to mark the intitial spot of penetration, which IMO opinion has some merit. I was surpirsed that they were not any noisier than vanes, and that it is extremely easy to watch arrow flight.


Keep us posted Mulepacker, please.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> both ways will get the job done, im just saying i would rather the arrow stay in the animal.
> its not like i'm going to complain one bit if my arrow passes through the animal!!
> i guess i just like to make a mess of things! :lol: !
> another yucky one for wyogoob!


Man, I just like blood coming out of two holes versus one hole............Call me goofy....Whatever fills your freezer.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> My neighbor bought a dozen and gave me one. I will try and shoot it this week and give my opinion. His arrows shot very nice with the FOB. He said the purpose of the FOB falling off on impact is to mark the intitial spot of penetration, which IMO opinion has some merit. I was surpirsed that they were not any noisier than vanes, and that it is extremely easy to watch arrow flight.


lets hear the report on these if you have had a chance to use them

9er


----------

